# Help



## Oreo2014

Hi ny tortoises is acting differently he all slow and not noving as his fast self im newby and very worried
on his top shell just underneath the actual shell he looks green in clour do i need be worried?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

We need a lot more information. Which species, how you are keeping him - age, temperatures, diet, substrate etc. Has he been hibernated (subject to species obviously). The more we know the more we can help. Some photographs would be good too.


----------



## purplepixie

Oreo2014 said:


> Hi ny tortoises is acting differently he all slow and not noving as his fast self im newby and very worried
> on his top shell just underneath the actual shell he looks green in clour do i need be worried?



A picture and more info on how he/she is being kept. Also has there been a hibernation?
Also what species:0)


----------



## Covey1701

Oreo2014 said:


> Hi ny tortoises is acting differently he all slow and not noving as his fast self im newby and very worried
> on his top shell just underneath the actual shell he looks green in clour do i need be worried?


What species, rough estimate of age, enclosure, living conditions, diet, and pictures of him and all that would help a lot.


----------

